# Scopehosts.com - Get Onetime Discount on 1Gbps Netherlands XEN VPS | VPS at only €9 /mo.



## Scopehosts (Sep 21, 2015)

​*NETHERLANDS 1Gbps LINUX VPS*
​
Netherlands 1Gbps Xen Linux VPS are on high configured Intel Xeon E3 and E5 servers with RAID10 SATA III HDD`s partitions giving out optimum performances and reliability. You can select many Linux operating systems while ordering the service as per your needs. Providing Unmetered Bandwidth to fullfill your bandwidth needs.​Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : Xen | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SELECT YOU PLAN
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]~
  *35% OFF *on 1Gbps Netherlands XEN VPS || Offer Code : *XEN35VPS*
 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]~​*Plan 1 **
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  768 MB* 
*Disk Space -  50 GB * 
*SWAP -  256 MB * 
*Bandwidth -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core -  1 * 
*Price: € 8.99 /mo.*

*Plan 2 **
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  1024 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  100 GB * 
*SWAP  -  512MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  1 * 
*Price: € 12.99 /mo. *

*Plan 3 **
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  1536 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  160 GB * 
*SWAP  -  768 MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  2 * 
*Price: € 17.99 /mo. *

*Plan 4 *
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  2048 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  220 GB * 
*SWAP  -  1024 MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  2 * 
*Price: € 22.99 /mo. *

*Plan 5 *
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  3072 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  270 GB * 
*SWAP  -  1536 MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  3 * 
*Price: € 29.99 /mo. *

*Plan 6 *
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  4096 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  320 GB * 
*SWAP  -  2048 MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  3 * 
*Price: € 35.99 /mo. *

*Plan 7 *
======================
*CPU -  Intel Xeon* 
*RAM -  5120 MB* 
*Disk Space  -  400 GB * 
*SWAP  -  2536 MB * 
*Bandwidth  -  Unmetered *
*CPU Core  -  4 * 
*Price: € 47.99 /mo. *

==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================

==================================================
*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
==================================================
Virtual private servers provide you with the flexibility and control you expect from dedicated servers at price point of shared hosting.


*SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL* 
*OPERATING SYSTEMS*
*MONEYBACK GUARANTEE* 
*SCALABILITY* 
*24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!*
*NETWORK / HARDWARE*
*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
-Management Service - € 25/mo..
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
-WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-DirectAdmin Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.

* Conditions Applied.
* Discount applicable for plan2 and above.

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

